# Canon 28-70 F2 RF - Few Studio samples at F2



## IsaacImage (Dec 15, 2018)

I was searching for some samples online of this lens.

And Just got one Yesterday, so here is some samples for those Like me who is curious how is the F2 on this Monster looks Like 

#1


IIIR7055-Edit-Edit by Isaac Image, on Flickr
100%


Screen Shot 2018-12-15 at 8.46.47 AM copy by Isaac Image, on Flickr
#2


IIIR7052-Edit-Edit by Isaac Image, on Flickr
100%


Screen Shot 2018-12-15 at 8.47.03 AM copy by Isaac Image, on Flickr
#3


IIIR7059-Edit-Edit-Edit-Edit by Isaac Image, on Flickr
100%


Screen Shot 2018-12-15 at 8.46.28 AM copy by Isaac Image, on Flickr


----------



## eyeheartny (Dec 15, 2018)

Incredible detail and sharpness. How does the lens feel size-wise? Do you have the RF 50 to compare it to?


----------

